# starting restoration project, need info



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I am starting my resto project on my 69 convertible, I am looking for reccomondations on body panel suppliers. 
Could you please let me know who has the best quality panels, 

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe most of the suppliers have aftermarket skins and panels, I use The Parts Place Inc. out of Chicago for 80% of my parts, then 5% each for Ames Performance, Year One, Performance Years and Original Parts Group. 

You can also find panels at The Paddock.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I HAVE BEEN TOLD: All the aftermarket GTO panels are supplied by DYNACORN or GOODMARK. Like I said "I've been told." Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> I HAVE BEEN TOLD: All the aftermarket GTO panels are supplied by DYNACORN or GOODMARK. Like I said "I've been told." Eric


:agree

That's my understanding as well,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I HAVE BEEN TOLD: All the aftermarket GTO panels are supplied by DYNACORN or GOODMARK. Like I said "I've been told." Eric


Actually, when I was inquiring about the 1 piece floor for my 67, I learned that there is only 1 source for ALL the body panels and that Goodmark, Dynacorn, and the rest all get their parts from the 1 source in Taiwan. There are rumors that Goodmark and Dynacorn get the best panels and some others get the "seconds". NO ONE will confirm that, so I take it as a rumor. As a general rule of thumb, the fit, look and quality of the panels has improved over the years because of restorers demanding better parts. In fact Ames test fits all new panels and won't sell, or notes any panels that don't meet their approval, on their site and in the catalog.I can't speak for the fit of my floor, or rocker panel parts yet, but in comparing the floor panel stamping to the car, the replacement floor is almost identical. I'm excited to get time this winter to actually dig in and start the replacement....arty:


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks folks!!!!!

One panel I am having fits trying to find is the tail light panel for the 69. I can find it for all the other years but that one.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

DrBoeing said:


> Thanks folks!!!!!
> 
> One panel I am having fits trying to find is the tail light panel for the 69. I can find it for all the other years but that one.


I've noticed that too and find it strange with the popularity of that year car. Maybe they think there are enough good used or NOS panels around ...:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

DrBoeing said:


> Thanks folks!!!!!
> 
> One panel I am having fits trying to find is the tail light panel for the 69. I can find it for all the other years but that one.


Try *The Parts Place, Inc.* part number BP1251G,


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

05GTO said:


> Try *The Parts Place, Inc.* part number BP1251G,



Thanks, but unfortunately that is not the part.

This is the part I am looking for


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like to have that part as well. Please post if you find it.


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Jstreet said:


> I'd like to have that part as well. Please post if you find it.


I found a guy in Texas who has it, but he wants $800 for it. I am not paying that kind of coin.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

DrBoeing said:


> I found a guy in Texas who has it, but he wants $800 for it. I am not paying that kind of coin.


That's pretty common for an NOS part. A few years ago, when these cars were selling for 50-60k, the restoration shops hardly blinked at that price. Now that the value of the cars have dropped 50%, you would think the parts would come down too but I haven't noticed that...


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> That's pretty common for an NOS part. A few years ago, when these cars were selling for 50-60k, the restoration shops hardly blinked at that price. Now that the value of the cars have dropped 50%, you would think the parts would come down too but I haven't noticed that...



In your travels, if you see a tail panel for a 69 that is in good shape, please let me know.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## pistolpedro (Sep 27, 2009)

I replaced both quarter panels on my 65 GTO and used Goodmark. I was very pleased with the quality. I used Ron out of WSC Motorsports in Atlanta. I found out later he was an old high school classmate.


----------

